# [stage3] problemi

## toghir

Ciao,

ho installato ieri notte per la prima volta gentoo sul mio hd.

Con di fianco il tutorial ufficiale di gentoo ho seguito gli step:

- partizione disco

- assegnati i file system

- swapon

- mount delle partizioni

- copia del tar di stage 3

- estrazione

- mi sono tirato giu' dal cd il gentoo sources ma da qui in poi mi sono inspiegabilmente bloccato...

riassumendo:

- se faccio un emerge mi dice che il comando non c'e'

- ho tirato giu' il tar solo del primo disco, dovevo gia' scompattare anche il secondo?

- facendo il make del kernel mi dice che non puo' trovare gcc e che mi mancano delle librerie.... e' per il motivo sopra?

- il kernel l'ho scompattato il /usr/src/linux... ho sbagliato?

ho dato un okkio sul forum ed ho trovato un solo post che non mi e' stato risolutivo,

grazie a tutti della disponibilita'

----------

## bubble27

Sei andato in chroot ????? esattamente dopo aver montato le tue partizioi (boot, root, etc) se hai seguito la guida gentoo, altrimenti adattala alla tua installazione.

```

 Esempio 40: Preparazione e ingresso nell'ambiente chroot

      # mount -t proc proc /mnt/gentoo/proc

      # cp /etc/resolv.conf /mnt/gentoo/etc/resolv.conf

      # chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

      # env-update

      Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

      # source /etc/profile

      (I passi precedenti aggiornano i percorsi di ricerca e i binari della vostra shell)

```

cmq http://www.gentoo.it/doc/gentoo-x86-1.4-install.html

----------

## toghir

si quello step l'avevo fatto..... la guida che mi hai postato e' quella che sto seguendo.... sulla guida sono arrivato alla parte relativa al kernel ma mi dice che non riesce a trovare gcc

i tar dello stage 3 (i due dischi) andavano scompattati entrambi prima del kernel? non trovo indicazioni di questo....

ed il kernel dove lo scompatti? si fa accenno ad usr/src/linux cartella che neanche ho....

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *toghir wrote:*   

> - se faccio un emerge mi dice che il comando non c'e'
> 
> - ho tirato giu' il tar solo del primo disco, dovevo gia' scompattare anche il secondo?
> 
> - facendo il make del kernel mi dice che non puo' trovare gcc e che mi mancano delle librerie.... e' per il motivo sopra?
> ...

 

Ma tu hai fatto un tar dello stage 3 o di un'altro stage?

----------

## toghir

del 3 ovviamente.... pero' ho due cd per lo stage 3 e per adesso ne ho scompattato solo uno

----------

## bubble27

 *toghir wrote:*   

> del 3 ovviamente.... pero' ho due cd per lo stage 3 e per adesso ne ho scompattato solo uno

 

 :Shocked:  in che senso hai 2 cd per lo stage 3 ?????

forse ti stai spiegando male o sono io che non ho capito   :Rolling Eyes:  .

Cmq se sei partito da stage 3 sei riuscito ad andare in chroot è strano che non ci sia il comando emerge o gcc.

Controlla bene !!!  :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *toghir wrote:*   

> del 3 ovviamente.... pero' ho due cd per lo stage 3 e per adesso ne ho scompattato solo uno

 

Sei sicuro che quando hai scompattato lo stage 3 ti trovavi in /usr/gentoo?

Il cd2 di installazine serve solo per avere i binari dei pacchetti corposi (es. opne-office, kde,xfree,..). Per un installazione di base (senza X) ti basta il cd1.

----------

## randomaze

I tar degli stage contengono il sistema base (tutti e tre contengono sia emerge e gcc) per l'installazione di gentoo e sono nel CD1.

Se vuoi fare un installazione da sorgenti prendi il CD2, e mettilo in una busta perché non ti serve. Poi fatto il boot con il CD1 scegli lo stage da cui partire ecc.

Se vuoi fare un installazione GRP (quindi con i pacchetti precompilati) il CD2 ti servirà dopo che hai messo lo stage3 e questo funziona bene (anche emerge e gcc)

ok?

come si chiama il file che hai scompattato come "stage3"? ti ha dato errori mentre lo scompattavi? Qual'é l'esatto messaggio di errore che hai quando digiti emerge?

----------

## toghir

rileggendomi la guida ho visto che avevo saltato questo step:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  Esempio 37: Usare lo snapshot di Portage
> 
> 		Sostituite yyyymmdd con la data di creazione del file (ndt, file che trovate sul Live CD).
> ...

 

stasera riprovo gli step e semmai posto dall'altra partizione gli errori precisi.

Grazie a tutti della disponibilita'

----------

## randomaze

 *toghir wrote:*   

> rileggendomi la guida ho visto che avevo saltato questo step:
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
>  Esempio 37: Usare lo snapshot di Portage
> ...

 

Ok, ma quello non é lo stage 3... e la cosa ci ha confuso  :Wink: 

Portage si compone di un discreto numero di files in continua evoluzione, se vuoi installare una GRP devi usare lo snapshot del CD, altrimenti con "emerge sync" scarichi direttamente l'ultima versione aggiornata.

----------

## toghir

io vorrei usare solo il cd senza scaricare nulla... quindi grp

scusatemi ragazzi se ho fatto casino o detto delle fesserie....   :Shocked: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *toghir wrote:*   

> io vorrei usare solo il cd senza scaricare nulla... quindi grp

 

Allora e' giusto hai bisogno dei 2 cd.

----------

## shev

 *toghir wrote:*   

> io vorrei usare solo il cd senza scaricare nulla... quindi grp

 

Rileggiti *con attenzione* e *calma* la guida e segui *TUTTI* i passi che ti vengono indicati per l'installazione grp, non puoi sbagliare. A meno che tu non abbia configurazioni hardware particolari o inusuali la guida ti porta ad avere una gentoo funzionante senza problemi, basta seguirla per bene.

So che sembra un consiglio banale o superficiale, ma nel 99% dei casi simili al tuo non si tratta di problemi di installazione di gentoo, ma di disattenzione dell'utente (con tutto il rispetto per l'utente, sia chiaro. Le disattenzioni capitano  :Wink:  ).

 *Quote:*   

> scusatemi ragazzi se ho fatto casino o detto delle fesserie....  

 

Figurati, nessun problema  :Wink: 

----------

## randomaze

 *Shev wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Rileggiti *con attenzione* e *calma* la guida e segui *TUTTI* i passi che ti vengono indicati per l'installazione grp, non puoi sbagliare. A meno che tu non abbia configurazioni hardware particolari o inusuali la guida ti porta ad avere una gentoo funzionante senza problemi, basta seguirla per bene.
> 
> 

 

Ricordo male oppure i CD che hanno dato sulle varie riviste avevano qualche problema? Tipo percorsi differenti da quelli della guida....

toghir, che CD stai usando?

----------

## shev

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Ricordo male oppure i CD che hanno dato sulle varie riviste avevano qualche problema? Tipo percorsi differenti da quelli della guida....

 

Si, si trattava di quelli di Linux&C che io sappia. Ci sono in giro anche versioni di altri giornali, ma non dovrebbero avere problemi. Cmq il consiglio è sempre quello di usare i cd ufficiali scaricati da qualche mirror gentoo, con quelli si evitano una sacco di potenziali problemi, fatto che per un nuovo utente gentoo non è da poco.

----------

## toghir

ho scaricato da qui:

http://ftp.easynet.nl/mirror/gentoo/releases/x86/1.4/livecd/pentium3/

dovrebbe essere un mirror ufficiale...

----------

## toghir

ci sono riuscito! ho terminato l'installazione base......

mi permetto pero' di fare una critica costruttiva.... all'interno delle specifiche che seguivo non era secondo me ben dettagliato l'installazione da stage3, nel dettaglio secondo me,  l'utonto, come me, viene disorientato dal continuo riferimento ad emerge... es. pratico quando arrivi alla parte del kernel non viene indicato (almeno nel tutorial che leggevo io) da nessuna parte di aprirsi un altro terminale ed andarsi a copiare i sorgenti del kernel dal cd alla /, in modo da poi poterli scompattare, collocandosi cosi' nella usr/src

Cmq. sono contento... adesso devo familiarizzare con il geko

Grazie a tutti della disponibilita', e' davvero valido questo forum, complimenti!

Ciao

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *toghir wrote:*   

>  non viene indicato (almeno nel tutorial che leggevo io) da nessuna parte di aprirsi un altro terminale ed andarsi a copiare i sorgenti del kernel dal cd alla /, in modo da poi poterli scompattare, collocandosi cosi' nella usr/src

 

Non deve esserci perche' la gudia dice 

```
Scegliete un kernel ed emergetelo come segue:

Esempio 48: Emergere i sorgenti del kernel

      # emerge -k gentoo-sources
```

Questo lo scarica dal cd e poi lo scompatta automaticamente.

----------

## shev

 *toghir wrote:*   

> all'interno delle specifiche che seguivo non era secondo me ben dettagliato l'installazione da stage3, nel dettaglio secondo me,  l'utonto, come me, viene disorientato dal continuo riferimento ad emerge...

 

Guarda che si può usare emerge anche da stage3, ti assicuro che la guida è stata raffinata e rivista da centinaia di occhi e installazioni, quindi non ha errori di questo tipo. Lanciare emerge non presuppone necessariamente di avere la rete a disposizione, ma di avere i sorgenti che servono in /usr/portage/distfiles. Ora, visto che tutti i sorgenti/binari che servono per un'installazione da stage3+grp vengono copiati nella sopracitata directory in uno dei primi passi dell'installazione, un "emerge tuo-kernel" avrebbe dovuto installarti automaticamente i sorgenti in /usr/src, non ci sarebbe stato bisogno del tuo intervento manuale. Probabilmente hai saltato o travisato qualche passaggio, cmq poco male, se ora è tutto installato meglio così  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Grazie a tutti della disponibilita', e' davvero valido questo forum, complimenti!

 

Grazie a te, se possiamo essere d'aiuto siamo sempre felici di esserlo  :Smile: 

----------

## toghir

 *Quote:*   

> Non deve esserci perche' la gudia dice
> 
> Code:
> 
> Scegliete un kernel ed emergetelo come segue:
> ...

 

a me non ha scompattato niente dal cd ed anzi cercava il kernel dal web, infatti non essendo connesso mi dava poi errore.

gli interventi manuali che ho dovuto fare sono stati copiarmi il tar del kernel, il tree del portage, e lilo perche' cercava sempre di connettersi e basta.... non metto in dubbio che sia un niubbo io e che abbia sbagliato qualcosa... ma a boccie ferme mi sembra di aver fatto le cose a modo seguendo passo - passo... ma solo gli arroganti non ammettono la possibilita' di essersi sbagliati...........

cmq. e' tutto installato   :Very Happy: 

grazie ancora!

----------

## Thunderbolt

ola a tutti, sono nuovo e comincio già con i problemi   :Razz: 

ho lo stesso problema di toghir, se do emerge -k gentoo-sources tenta di connettersi, se glielo do con la K grande, mi da un errore tipo "there are no package to satisfy", se glilelo do intero (gentoo-sources-2.2.26-r6) dice che manca un operatore tipo l'uguale...

ho povato a scompattare i sorgenti del kernel in usr/src, ma credo di non esserci riuscito....(questo per dirvi quanto ne so..)

altra domanda: se io nel bel mezzo dell'installazione riavvio, che succede? posso riaccedere poi al punto in cui sono ora?

help..

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Thunderbolt wrote:*   

> altra domanda: se io nel bel mezzo dell'installazione riavvio, che succede? posso riaccedere poi al punto in cui sono ora?

 

Si basta che rimetti il livecd monti le partizioni che avevi creato (senza mettere nuovamente il file system) fai il chroot e sei al punto dove eri arrivato

----------

## randomaze

 *Thunderbolt wrote:*   

> emerge -k gentoo-sources tenta di connettersi, se glielo do con la K grande, mi da un errore tipo "there are no package to satisfy", se glilelo do intero (gentoo-sources-2.2.26-r6) dice che manca un operatore tipo l'uguale...
> 
> ho povato a scompattare i sorgenti del kernel in usr/src, ma credo di non esserci riuscito....(questo per dirvi quanto ne so..)

 

Prova con:

```
emerge =gentoo-sources-2.4.26-r6
```

----------

## Thunderbolt

ehm...mi sa che ho fatto un piccolo casino...

ho riavviato, montato hda3 in mnt/gentoo e fatto il chroot, solo che ora non posso più montare il cd..

esattamente cosa devo montare?

grazie mille

ps: anche prima nn riuscivo a montare il cdrom, ma ho cambiato in fstab /dev/cdroms/cdrom0 in /dev/hdc e funzionava...è normale?

ciao

----------

## fedeliallalinea

@Thunderbolt: Ma l;hai montato o no?

----------

## Thunderbolt

forse mi sono spiegato male...

ho montato hda3 e ho fatto il chroot, a questo punto ho fatto mount mnt/cdrom, ma mi da un errore; ho provato a cambiare dev/hdc con /dev/cdroms/cdrom0 che c'era prima, ma mi da un errore cmq..

devo montare qualcos'altro oltre a hda3 all'inizio?

@randomaze: nn funzia...grazie comunque

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Che errore ti da?

----------

## Thunderbolt

con hdc "is not a device",  con cdrom0 lo stesso di prima, ossia "the special device /dec/cdroms/cdrom0 does not exist"..

cmq mi sa che ho fatto casini in generale sull'installazione...nn so perchè..

vabbe, al massimo riprovo da capo   :Confused: 

olaz

----------

## randomaze

 *Thunderbolt wrote:*   

> con hdc "is not a device",  con cdrom0 lo stesso di prima, ossia "the special device /dec/cdroms/cdrom0 does not exist"..
> 
> 

 

Se sei dentro il chroot é normale che non si veda il cdrom... devi fare il mount in una directory interna al chroot da fuori (quindi o vai su un altro tty o fai il mount prima di fare il chroot).

Se invece sei fuori dal chroot puoi scoprire il device con:

```
dmesg | grep ^hd
```

----------

## Thunderbolt

uh, pauroso, funziona!  :Razz:   thanks

ora mi resta da trovare il kernel per l'emerge.... 

ola

----------

